
DoltHub. Public Launch - timsehn
On August 6, we launched Dolt - Git for data open source (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;liquidata-inc&#x2F;dolt). Today we publicly launched DoltHub (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dolthub.com), a place on the internet to share Dolt repositories.<p>Dolt is a SQL database that natively supports Git semantics like commits, branches, and merges. It uses a custom engine that versions table rows not files so diffs and merges are fast. The structural sharing of rows across versions allows Dolt to scale to large table sizes.<p>DoltHub is to Dolt as GitHub is to Git. The data community can post and collaborate on open databases much as the open source community collaborates on open source.<p>Over the next few months we&#x27;re going to work really hard to publish open, maintained, and updated data on DoltHub that you can&#x27;t easily get anywhere else on the internet. Think every LinkedIn resume on CommonCrawl. Between now and then, we&#x27;d love it if people signed up for DoltHub and helped us seed the open data ground.<p>We&#x27;re hoping the HackerNews community enjoys what we&#x27;ve built :-)
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link to your site. Make it a Show HN, and add your text as a first comment to
the thread. Email hn@ycombinator.com when you've done that and we'll make sure
the submission doesn't get flagged.

